# iPhone 3.0 software is out!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Reports are coming in from around the net that the iPhone 3.0 software is available on iTunes. 

Here we go!


----------



## John (Mar 27, 2002)

Downloading right now!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BTW, here's a pretty good review of the iPhone 3GS:

http://gizmodo.com/5293388/iphone-3gs-review


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Confirming Availabilitiy, it is ready for DL. It is 230.1MB. I have FiOS internet, 50/20, so I'm pretty fast with my internet connection and it is taking me about 50 minutes to download, so requests must be huge right now. Typically DLs from iTunes are extremely fast. I haven't tested to see if it is affecting other iTunes DLs, music, movies, etc.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm just hoping it doesn't effect any custom settings my iPhone has....like outgoing email server ports etc.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I just downloaded it and it took about 6 minutes, so still bogged down I suspect.

Also, the "activation server" is down or too busy because iTunes won't actually let me install/activate the software yet. I've tried a few times, no go... will have to wait and try later.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

Must of just released the new software as I had checked this morning, downloading as I type. Thank you Chris


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I just downloaded it and it took about 6 minutes, so still bogged down I suspect.
> 
> Also, the "activation server" is down or too busy because iTunes won't actually let me install/activate the software yet. I've tried a few times, no go... will have to wait and try later.


I'm having the same issue.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Just keep re-trying on the activation part. You'll eventually get a connection. Took me about 6 tries......


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Got it early this afternoon around 12:15... Haven't had too much time to play with it, but from what I've seen, I really like.

-Spotlight search is awesome
-Cut/Copy/Paste - I couldn't have designed it any better myself
-Find my iPhone is really cool... as is the Important Message (which sends _very _quickly BTW)

Only thing I haven't figured out yet is how to go about setting up Push Notifications from apps.. Not sure if this is done somewhere in the phones settings, the apps settings, or on a website... Anyone know??


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Also, the "activation server" is down or too busy because iTunes won't actually let me install/activate the software yet. I've tried a few times, no go... will have to wait and try later.


A quick work around is to click on the update and as the iTunes is extracting the package, turn off your internet connection to skip activation server verification.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks elaclair, it worked


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I just kept trying periodically until finally sometime around 5:30 it finally worked.

The good news is nothing broke! I haven't had time to walk through it all and see all the new stuff... I noticed the Voice Recorder new built-in app since it stuck that on the first page. I'll need a few days to get to all the other new stuff.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Got it around 2pm, plugged in about 5 minutes before the wife did and hers took over 2 hours and about 3 restarts.

Pretty good for FREE. . . .cut and paste, landscape email / keyboard, synched NOTES, voice memos, several other improvements I'm probably missing.

Experimenting with something that I'll report on later. . .


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Does not seem like much for $10 for 1st gen touch users


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I admit, I was curious why iPhone users get it free (yay, by the way) but iPod Touch users have to pay $9.95.

Consider that an iPod Touch can cost as much as an iPhone (depending upon the amount of memory you buy yours with)... and Apple only gets that money, not the AT&T monthly fee money...

So while I'm happy to get it free, was curious why iPod Touch customers had to pay for it.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I admit, I was curious why iPhone users get it free (yay, by the way) but iPod Touch users have to pay $9.95.
> 
> Consider that an iPod Touch can cost as much as an iPhone (depending upon the amount of memory you buy yours with)... and Apple only gets that money, not the AT&T monthly fee money...
> 
> So while I'm happy to get it free, was curious why iPod Touch customers had to pay for it.


They "claim" its because of the Sarbanes-Oxley accounting rules and thus they have to charge for it...IMO a very thin story and BS just to excuse them making a TON of money on what amounts to a software upgrade.

I am kinda pissed this time round, OS 2.0 at least had some big new features...3.0 has barely anything for 1st gen touch users.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Grentz said:


> They "claim" its because of the Sarbanes-Oxley accounting rules and thus they have to charge for it...IMO a very thin story and BS just to excuse them making a TON of money on what amounts to a software upgrade.
> 
> I am kinda pissed this time round, OS 2.0 at least had some big new features...3.0 has barely anything for 1st gen touch users.


The reality is probably closer to it being a cell phone sold by At&t and has rules regarding updates...


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Only thing I haven't figured out yet is how to go about setting up Push Notifications from apps.. Not sure if this is done somewhere in the phones settings, the apps settings, or on a website... Anyone know??


I read an article on Gizmodo that said Apple isn't approving background-notification-equipped apps until after 3.0 rolls out.

Probably have to wait for certain apps to roll out updates.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I had the AP news app want to pull an update last night that included push notifications, so I imagine you will be seeing others shortly, depending on how on the ball the developer is.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here are a few apps that support push right now:

AreMySitesUp
Tap Tap Revenge
Star Defense
Pollen
Weather Alert
AP Mobile
Leaf Trombone
E*Trade Mobile Pro
Hey Where Are You 
Textfree Unlimited


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Man, I'm loving some of the new ipod features. When listening to a podcast, you can skip back 30 seconds if you miss something. You can also play podcast back at x2 speed.

Very cool!


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I like the landscape texting ability! I use texting alot and my short fat fingers appreciate the bigger keys!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Button Pusher said:


> I like the landscape texting ability! I use texting alot and my short fat fingers appreciate the bigger keys!


Me too. I also noticed that the keys in portrait mode are a bit smaller and spaced out more. I'm not making as many mistakes while typing.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Here are a few apps that support push right now:


Awesome! Thanks Chris! I ended up snagging the updated AP News app and was able to get push notifications set up... Got my first one earlier this afternoon... 

I'm also finding lots of other little things that were changed that I really like... I like how it shows you the city and state of the phone number in your call log (as long as it's not in your address book)... You can now "Share" a contact (go into a contact and scroll all the way down... it emails it as a ".vcf")... and I've already used "shake to undo" a couple of times... Just keep forgetting that it's there... :grin:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is a massive list of all the changes as found by users over at macrumors. Lots and lots of stuff!!!

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=715629


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Does it really add Stereo Bluetooth to the Ipod Touch? This is a big-time feature that product has been missing IMO.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Here is a massive list of all the changes as found by users over at macrumors. Lots and lots of stuff!!!
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=715629


Wow! :eek2:

Gonna have to sit down and go through this list when I get home tonight!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The buddy of mine that convinced me to get the iPhone had a leaked version of 3.0 on his phone for a few days now. It wasn't a beta version, it was the final. I like the way copy and past works, and the search is nice, I'll have to go through the list and play around with the new features over the weekend. This is like getting the iPhone all over again.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Waiting for the apps from TomTom and Navigon. The turn by turn GPS app is a big feature for me. hoping they hit the streets soon, then are supposed to be ready to go


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> Does it really add Stereo Bluetooth to the Ipod Touch? This is a big-time feature that product has been missing IMO.


Only on the 2G touch.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Heck, I like landscape mode just for reading emails, much less typing.


----------

